# New Audi TT quattro.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*New Audi TT .*

What would you want in the new TT.

- Keyless entry.
- Start button.
- R8 Style dashboard.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*My wish list*

Improved handling and power compared to the Mk 2. This above all else is #1.
Return to the Mk 1 baseball seats as an option. Mk 2 baseball interior not near as nice.
COMPACT SPARE TIRE. Pump & goo is worthless outside urban areas. This is my #2
RaodsTTer looks like a mini R8 spyder
Interfaces for iPAQ, iPOD, MP3 etc as standard equipment.
Front & rear tires are the same size - cars that aren't are a pain.
No increase in price


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Audi plan to put the TT higher in the market, so same price will be difficult IMHO.

Handling wise there would be improvements with the new MQB floorplan but it will still be a transverse engine layout that would be front bias and tend to understeer even with Haldex quattro.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

I want to see a hybrid gas/electric powertrain (something derived from the Q5 hybrid) would be pretty fun/different/exciting. Big tq numbers super low down. Would make for a new tuning challenges for APR and other VAG tuning houses!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*My Mk 2 is a huge improvement over my MK 1 in handling*



R5T said:


> Audi plan to put the TT higher in the market, so same price will be difficult IMHO.
> 
> Handling wise there would be improvements with the new MQB floorplan but it will still be a transverse engine layout that would be front bias and tend to understeer even with Haldex quattro.


So I'm hoping the handling improvement continues. As you point out, there is only so much you can do with a front engine car regarding weight balance.

I've heard the comment about Audi moving the price point on the TT and it will not bode well in the US if they do. The TT is by far the poorest selling sports car in its class in the US, with BMW (1,3, Z4), Mercedes SLK, and any Porsche selling at least twice as many in the US than the TT in the last 4 years. As the price approaches Porsche, why not just get the Porsche that does not suffer the front engine issues of the TT? Also, why would Porsche want a strong competitor to the boxster/canymen in the same price range and siphon off sales of a car that already has limited production? The TT as priced appeals to those buyers who want decent performance without paying the Porsche price so increasing the price will kill them in that niche too.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Unless the base TT does something radical like roasts the current cayman, I doubt you'd convince many that the Mk3 TT is going to be worth the extra $ Audi seems to want to get for the new one. It's just the way the US mentality is. I highly doubt the base TT is going to have some undeniable performance numbers, but we will see.
Will be nice to see if Audi can really make all the different trims and variations compelling in their own right this time around.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Predictions say a slight power boost for the base and significant for the S*



OrangeA4 said:


> Unless the base TT does something radical like roasts the current cayman, I doubt you'd convince many that the Mk3 TT is going to be worth the extra $ Audi seems to want to get for the new one. It's just the way the US mentality is. I highly doubt the base TT is going to have some undeniable performance numbers, but we will see.
> Will be nice to see if Audi can really make all the different trims and variations compelling in their own right this time around.


For the base, I expect the engine to be the same as in the 2011+ base TT but speced to actual numbers to show a phantom improvement over the Mk 2. The 2011 engine was grossly underspeced according to APR's measurements, providing the 220HP and 290 ft-lb of torque speculated in some magazines for the Mk 3 base engine. I originally thought they underspeced the engine because the numbers were too close to the more expensive S, but they also may have been sandbagging so they could announce an "improved" engine for the Mk 3.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

OrangeA4 said:


> Unless the base TT does something radical like roasts the current cayman, I doubt you'd convince many that the Mk3 TT is going to be worth the extra $ Audi seems to want to get for the new one. It's just the way the US mentality is. I highly doubt the base TT is going to have some undeniable performance numbers, but we will see.
> Will be nice to see if Audi can really make all the different trims and variations compelling in their own right this time around.


I think it depends very much on why you're buying the TT as it fills a slightly different role than a Cayman would for many people. The TT can provide very competitive performance in a package that is much more practical than the Cayman. The TT makes much more sense as an only car/daily driver than the Cayman. The Cayman will be the better balanced track car, altho not necessarily quicker lap times.

As far as price I think it's just a matter of course that the price is going to go up on the TT, cars are getting expensive. I doubt it will be as much of a price jump as the Cayman, 911 and M3/4 have taken though. The more I think about it the more I realize that the mk2 was actually a pretty good bargain. Base price is inline with what top spec mk1 TTs cost yet it's a much more complete package, has better equipment, much better build quality and that ASF isn't cheap to produce either.


----------



## bravocharli (Nov 30, 2013)

I have been meaning to write something like this on my website and you have given me an idea. Your post will be rather good.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope for a Hybrid TT e-quattro with a 140 hp/250 Nm 1.4 ltr TFSI COD engine and a 81 hp and 320 Nm electric motor on the rear axle, which provides the car with all-wheel drive.

The total power output will be 221 Hp and 570 Nm.


----------



## soocal (Apr 2, 2013)

There's only 1 thing i need from the MK3

Turbo tuning potential. 
And a damn Manual gearbox.

Manual.

6 Speed.

A clutch.

No paddles.

Shifting the way a man was meant to shift.


----------



## soocal (Apr 2, 2013)

soocal said:


> There's only 1 thing i need from the MK3
> 
> Turbo tuning potential.
> And a damn Manual gearbox.
> ...


Ok that's two things.


----------

